
Just try swiping this 'unstealable bike' - tweakz
http://www.cnet.com/news/just-try-swiping-this-unstealable-bike/
======
notjustanymike
Steal the front tire?

------
xkcd-sucks
cut the locking pin and repair it later?

cut the lock?

~~~
bweitzman
just cut the seat post and get a new one, a cheap one is maybe 10 bucks.

